# Stuck on boot menu!



## lolomg (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay so I turned on my computer this morning (its a samsung laptop) and it was all black and it had an option of boot menu 
1. Windows Boot Manager
2.Windows Boot Manager (again I don't know why)
3. SATA CD : : TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-U633J
and App Menu
1. Setup


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*lolomg*

You have a Samsung with Windows 8 pre-installed is my opinion and the computer has what is known as a UEFI - (BIOS) system
That boots from a file on the hard drive in a partition created when the O/S was installed and in which are the files to boot to Windows

Try both Windows boot manager, there should only be ONE, it has the indications at the moment, *although it may be other causes,* of someone changing settings and trying to boot from a DVD etc.

It would help if you could post the full model of the Samsung, and indeed any details in respect of any attempted boots, installations , changes, use of registry cleaners, boosters etc., BEFORE this problem arose.

Was it by chance left powered on, on battery only and the battery failed, whilst it was running, if so it may be a corruption of files caused whilst updates were being installed. Not a likely cause , but possible.

Finally HOW OLD is the Samsung please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

lolomg

It is now some three weeks since you asked for advice
A response to the help offered would be greatly appreciated.


----------

